# I can't stand from a sitting position



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Note: I am not qualified to give advice.

Having said that, what I see a lot of the time is people getting up just to stand there. When I taught my kids to snowboard it was a rule that when you pushed up you jumped into your line and went. No standing around and what not. Worked for them. I think the theory here (which has always served me well with snowboarding) is that the faster you are going the harder it is to fall. That may sound stupid, but it has always held true for me. Good luck learning, it just gets better from here.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

i used to have the same problem..one thing that i found useful and helped me get up was to grab right between the bindings while standing up. This will prevent the board from sliding ot beneath you. Snowolf already said this but if you still cannot get it down just roll over on your stomach and push urself up.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

I am a pretty big person also and I strugggled the first day I went, after the first day though I have no problems getting up now..

You eventually get the hang of it and will be able to spring up easily, you just arent used to that motion/feeling and it is hard at first...


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

this is way common i had the same problem when i started of course when i did start i weighed 125lbs now at 105 lbs its alot easier so i guess try to loose some weight or something. just keep practicing it you will find the point where you can balance when getting up.


----------



## chino075 (Dec 20, 2008)

Another thing is to workout your arms and shoulders, hence do push-ups. This will build upper body strength to give you that "push" or momentum.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

Dawg Catcher said:


> this is way common i had the same problem when i started of course when i did start i weighed 125lbs now at 105 lbs its alot easier so i guess try to loose some weight or something. just keep practicing it you will find the point where you can balance when getting up.



why did you lose that much weight? how short are you?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

5'6"
10char


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Dawg Catcher said:


> 5'6"
> 10char


5'6 and 105 pounds? Holy crap.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

numeflua said:


> I went snowboarding for the first time today. I could not stand from a sitting position (heel edge down). I tried for two hours and was successful twice. Then I couldn't do it at all and gave up. I took a private lesson and the instructor said that I should try to bunch up my body as tight as possible and then go up. As soon as I go halfway up, the board flattens and starts going forward and I fall on my butt. I tried to keep the heel edge down for as long as possible in my motion, but it didn't work.
> 
> I'm very top heavy in my body type. My torso is much larger than my short legs. Does this have anything to do with it? What muscles am I supposed to use? I feel like either my hamstrings are not flexible enough or my abs aren't strong enough.
> 
> ...



So yea, just flip the board over so you're on your stomach and then get up, problem solved


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> 5'6 and 105 pounds? Holy crap.



that's what im thinking. you were fine at 125...


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

bf is a gym rat so i started getting into it


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

Dawg Catcher said:


> bf is a gym rat so i started getting into it



i assumed you were a guy, i can see you being 105 and just thin if you're a girl though


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Jenzo said:


> So yea, just flip the board over so you're on your stomach and then get up, problem solved


I second that, it takes less energy getting up on your toe side anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

instead of turning on your stomach and digging in your toe side you can just stay on your butt and dig in your toe side. then you can get balanced right above your board and stand straight up. then all you have to do is hop like half an inch instead of trying to turn from toeside, if toeside is a problem for you. this is how i did it.


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

I actually tend to spin my board as Im getting up from my butt. This makes my leading foot start going down the fall line and makes it much easier for me to get up. I will admit it is tough on my hip though. I do it fast so it doesnt hurt as much. But yeah worry much less on getting up, and just practice turnes and falling leaf rite now. 

Get up from your stomach for now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

let your friends pull you up.
you save energy, you won't have any problem getting up


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

MadBomber53045 said:


> i assumed you were a guy, i can see you being 105 and just thin if you're a girl though


I couldnt help but LOL at this...

What?! Your a 105 lb 5"6 dude? What are you some tiny twig man?! 
Oh your a chick? Thats hawt!


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

falconis said:


> let your friends pull you up.
> you save energy, you won't have any problem getting up


This seems to be the ticket! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Getting up from sitting is tough. If your on flat terrain its easier to flip over and get on your stomach then get up on your toe edge


----------

